# help needed - where to camp to visit London!!



## jonah999 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a problem.... Having promised to take the kids to London this forthcoming weekend (4th 5th Nov) with the idea of staying on a campsite in the MH I have now realised the van does not comply with the low emissions zone. I was gobsmacked to find out I would have to pay £100 pounds each day that I travel into the zone. Obviously, I am not prepared to pay these charges and not prepared to spend a fortune on a filter 'thingy' for my van, so I have a dilemna. Where do fellow MH'ers stay if they own an older MH like mine and want to visit London. Ideally I need somewhere North of London as I will be travelling down the M1. Don't mind travelling upto an hour each day to get into the big smoke as long as there is buses/trains within walking distance of the campsite. Hotels are not an option!! I want to stay in my MH!!!

Please help - my kids will never forgive me if we don't get into London as promised.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Do a search using "lee valley camping". The Lee Valley Authority's Edmonton site might be suitable. I don't think it's within the chargeable emissions area but you'll need to check.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I managed to get over tower bridge and stop at the tower of London recently without going into the zone, I was surprised how small it is

Loddy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Like you,my van is "getting on a bit" & not up to the standards required to go to campsites within the LEZ - i go to this site, its good and a 30 min walk from train station,direct into the center of London.

http://www.visitleevalley.org.uk/en...tay-and-short-breaks/dobbs-weir-caravan-park/

Lee Valley Caravan Park	
Essex Rd Dobbs Weir Hoddesdon Hertfordshire
EN11 0AS


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Theres a site at Roydon mill right next to a main line into London:

http://www.ukcampsitefinder.co.uk/campsitedetails.php?n=1744

Also a camping and caravaning site in hertford (but a bit of a walk to the station)

http://www.campingandcaravanningclu...x/details.aspx?id=6160&returnPage=search.aspx


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Its £100 in and £100 out 

http://www.pitchup.com/campsites/England/South_East/Essex/Chingford/lee-valley-campsite/

Yes Lee Valley is outside of the Zone --Please note: Sewardstone campsite is outside of the Low Emission Zone (LEZ).

http://motorhomevagabond.com/campsite-reviews/walton-on-thames-camping-and-caravanning-club-site-1/


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

loddy said:


> I managed to get over tower bridge and stop at the tower of London recently without going into the zone, I was surprised how small it is Loddy


The OP is worried about the 'Low Emission Zone' not the Congestion charge zone ......... which is clearly what you are referring to.

There is a very good C&CC club site at Chertsey which is located outside the LEZ and has good rail links into the city. The site telephone number is 01932 562405.


----------



## kikade (Sep 7, 2011)

Henlow bridge campsite Bedfordshire, 5 minutes to Arlesey Station which is walking distance, into Kings Cross 30 minutes, nice clean site.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Wyatts Covert is a nice site and just off the M40. Slightly longer walk of 35 to 40 minutes to the train station though.

Catz


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

catzontour said:


> Wyatts Covert is a nice site and just off the M40. Slightly longer walk of 35 to 40 minutes to the train station though.
> 
> Catz


There are a number of campsites around Theydon Bois, Essex.

One is a CS if you are a member of the C&CC.

Some are within minutes walking distance to the underground which will take you into London. They are outside of all the zones and accessed easily from the M11.

Just Google "camping at Theydon Bois"

Terry


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

Henlow is a good choice. I would avoid Hertford as the it is a trek to the station. Hertford East is also closed this week.

Theobalds park I believe you can get to without entering the zone but not near a station.

Dobbs Weir is an easy cycle or walk along the river to Broxbourne station with easy links to town.

Roydon Mill has a touring park, not tried it, but near the station.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

stevethebeekeeper said:


> H
> Theobalds park I believe you can get to without entering the zone but not near a station.


Hi,

As above, Theobalds Park (C&CC Site) is outside the LEZ Zone. There is a station at Turkey Street which was about a 20 minute walk away (we went through the wood nr the dog walk and across the Canal, turned right and over the M25 footpath / bridge, until you get to the main roads then ask someone). It is worth checking out the route on Google Maps prior.

As I recall the station we headed to from here was the Seven Sisters Station that I think was then on the underground.


----------



## jonah999 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thankyou everyone for your suggestions. I have decided to book two nights at Henlow Bridge campsite - This seems a perfect site for our requirements. Thanks again.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Another vote for the Camping and Caravanning Club site at Chertsey, right next to the river Thames. Stayed there the week before last. Our grown up children who live in London enjoyed coming to the site to visit us. There's also a family-friendly hotel/pub next door that offers 20% discount off meals (inc drinks with meals I believe), for folk staying at the campsite. We enjoyed Sunday lunch there. 8)

The location was the very first site the Club owned - 1926 if I recall correctly. There's an info board all about it's history.

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/siteseekerlite/aspx/details.aspx?id=6090

Mike

PS It's outside all the charging zones, and there are trains into central London.


----------

